#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Unknown symbol...?!

## ACCN

I don't remember exactly where or how i've seen it the first time...but this symbol has "haunted" me until now...it seems intruguing and fascinating...I am not sure if the picture shown below is very acurately done, there may have been elements of the symbol which i cannot remember right now, but it looks pretty much like that...

....also, on the inverted cross, i remember there was something written vertically, but don't know exactly what, since i didn't recognize the language...

...I would be most grateful to anyone who could help me find what the symbol means or anything related to it. Thank you in advance !...

Here is the symbol : -->

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Well it's pretty intriguing, if it doesn't actually exist I suggest we start a cult around its symbology.

Positing that we dub it "The Cult of the Holy Concave Schlong."

----------


## ACCN

Nice idea...but let's just wait and see if there is anyone who can come up with helpful information ! :Smile:

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

I have not seen this symbol before, but maybe because I am a metal nerd, I was instantly reminded of the Morbid Angel logo, the Blasphegram.

----------


## ThisIsNecessary

I doubt it, its only a band logo. I'd hate to mislead ACCN and say it has any other possible occult relevance that that, but I am always curious about these sort of things because I've seen so many people come to forums and post a weird sigil in hopes of getting an explanation.

ACCN, how has it 'haunted' you, any details on this? Something you've seen in visions or dreams?

----------


## ACCN

There were just moments in my daily life that anything i would have been doing at any moment, this symbol would just come in my mind...Sometimes it becomes very stressful, and sometimes it gives me a feeling of confort and will to go on searching...that's why i've become more and more curious about it's significance...

----------


## VIRAL

It is an inspired vision. Write the symbol down and keep it, and its purpose will be revealed to you in time.

----------


## VIRAL

Let's dissect your symbol. The upside down cross can be a sumbol of satan, but in voodoo it is a symbol of a life, namely a living person. It is also the symbol for a soul. A cross right side up means death or a dead soul. the cyrve on the right side that looks like a C produces energies of light, the backwards version on the left side produces darkness, their positions imply that they are creating a light/ dark contrast of opposing polarities. The box at the top of the glyph balances out these polarities and neutralises them, with emphasis on the future. the circle limits the gluph's power, except the cross reaches outside the circle, meaning it is stepping over its boundaries. Also, the design on the upper part of the glyph looks like the wings and robe of an angel.

----------


## ACCN

Well, that is perhaps the most interesting and the most detailed description...I can only thank you and i will definetly keep in mind all these elements !

----------


## Ceridwen Arawn

*It is true that it is a band symbol, bet then there are some bands that adopt various symbols as their own. Some even alter them to a point, so perhaps if a relation exists it would be possible for them to have changed it a little more to their liking. Personalized it, so to speak. 

My only point here is that nothing should be immediately ruled out, the tiniest details can lead you to the greatest fruits. 

VIRAL's description is most intriguing, as is your odd symbol. I'm curious, when you see the vertical lettering, does it appear to be written low to high on the inverted cross, or does it begin higher and descend? Has it ever appeared clearly enough to you to suggest the number of letters, or perhaps whether they spelled one word or more? And the symbol itself, when you see it do you see just the lines of it as it is drawn or does it appear with any background, color, anything accompanying?*

----------


## psi-bot

in the orintation its placed the idealistic idea is seen as the layers peel off to reveil itself to the searcher and that in essence is a eureaka momemnt satisfying most to say they found, discovered a new way a deeper meaning where as in fact this may be just the tip of the ice burg to domination / or be shown to the world. no matter how you try you cannot see more from this orientation singular point of the shaft cannot been seen anymore cos of a hiddern restriction which is the actual cross part at the bottom and as with all symbols there are many meanings and maybe from the crafter of this pictogram/sigal/seal also . only people with an essoteric outlook will look at the pictogram/sigal/seal as a multifacted system of magic/magik and the crafter of this pictogram/sigal/seal knows this and uses it to there advantage...also on the bottom part of pic is a cross bit all equally balanced and open to the visonary, the person can see the whole of the picture and meaning with out peeling back an exteria like you peeled back the top part and that shows that if you see the underside for what it is then nothing is hiddern to you cos you already have the inner knowledge to understand the stuff that is hiddern to most ...if this has deep meaning to you maybe its saying step out of the box of thought and look at life from a diff orinantation or point of view... just a thought take or leave , its an idea lol good luck tho in finding your truth

----------


## zero

this is a interesting symbol, I find most interesting the square on top which is for some a symbol of earth on top though it would mean the goal so to speak the upside down cross is also interesting which like viral said protrudes the circle like to the under world... I would surmise this is a satanic symbol if one where to look at this cabalistically.

its like being enlightened and then returning to unenlightened, talk about a path of idiocy.

this has nothing to do with Christianity; the cross is much older as many have said but is a symblo of life+ , with the square I am thinking of the tattva earth.
the curved lines from square to cross arms seems out of place an a tool for symmetry but if I was to guess an inner center.

----------

